# Why 4 piece rods?



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I would rather have a 2 piece rod but the 4 piece is all I could get for my grandsons Christmas present. Before I gave it to him I put it together and it felt great. My grandson went to his parents beach house over mlk and said it cast good it the wind. I think the technology has changed and multiple section rods are just as good as 2 piece


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> I'm looking into getting a new 8wt setup in the next few months and I'm seeing a lot of 4 piece rods. Is it basically for storage or do they cast better?
> Thanks for any help!


4pc rods are there to allow you to take them when traveling. Small enough in a rod tube to take as a carry on, stick in an overhead compartment, suitcase, etc. Ferrule technology is pretty good, so they cast and stay together very well. If you don't think you'll ever take it anywhere where space is a concern, then a 1pc or 2pc if just as fine.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's what I said my grandson who flys to their beach house. He can take the 4 piece on the plane then leave it at the beach because he can use his 5 wt. inland


----------



## Fishinfulltime (Jan 31, 2014)

Only real advantage is travel and selection. As a full time guide I fish one piece Hardy rods but have the luxury of traveling with them in the skiff.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

1 piece rods actually cast better, personally. The ease of travel is why most people buy 4 piece rods as stated above


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok cool, I was thinking it was more of a travel thing. I'll be keeping it in my skiff, so I'll look for a 1 or 2 piece.
Thanks guys!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Personally I would not buy a two piece. I think they are the worst of both worlds. Still can't travel with it (sure you can check it) and it still isn't quite as good as a one piece.

I would go with a four piece or a one piece.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Personally I would not buy a two piece. I think they are the worst of both worlds. Still can't travel with it (sure you can check it) and it still isn't quite as good as a one piece.
> 
> I would go with a four piece or a one piece.


Not a bad observation!


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Anything more than a 2 piece is only a travel rod.  Industry is seriously leaning towards this.  However, for us guys that never want to break down our rods there are still some companies catering to our needs.  And....  We can feel the difference.....   1 piece rods rule!


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

The industry tried one and two and three and four, etc... piece rods. They found that they can make the most money on one and four piece rods. Thus, the current standards (one and four).

My favorites were the one, the three and the seven.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Anything more than a 2 piece is only a travel rod.  Industry is seriously leaning towards this.  However, for us guys that never want to break down our rods there are still some companies catering to our needs.  And....  We can feel the difference.....   1 piece rods rule!


All my spin rods are 1-piece and I agree. What 1-piece fly rods do you have or have used that you can recommend?

7 or 8 weight......


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

Loomis cross current pro one is a rocket
I see they have an nrx one piece also


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

1 piece Loomis NRX 8wt is the best rod on the market, imo.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

I agree with with the above two posts. Loomis is the way to go.


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm getting ready to put my pro one back into the rotation.

I bought a used sage 7wt z axis a couple years ago and haven't been able to put it down


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> I'm getting ready to put my pro one back into the rotation.
> 
> I bought a used sage 7wt z axis a couple years ago and haven't been able to put it down


You should try an old RPL +, if you haven't all ready.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

I read through the 8 at shootout and they only tested 4pc rods which was disappointing, there was one in the $250 range that they were really happy with. Are there any 1pc rods in the $200-250 range that you'd recommend? It's still gonna be a while before I can buy one, but at least I can start narrowing down my search now


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, for that price, get a used 2 piece RPL+. Check out ebay. The old, I mean really old, RPL+ are rockets. Worse case scenario of you don't like it, resell it for what you paid, or more if your patient. How comfortable are with throwing a fly?

I have not used hardy rods but I have read great reviews on them. Maybe somebody can give some input on them? F


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the advice! I feel comfortable throwing a fly, I've been using a cheap setup for a long time now and I'm ready for something better  One problem is that none of my fishing buddies fly fish so I don't really do it as much as I'd like which has prolonged my use of the poor setup


----------

